# METV and ANTENNATV add NBC Universal shows



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

AntennaTV and METV are adding the NBCUniversal shows that once aired on RTV.

ANTENNATV  is adding these on October 1,2011

Dragnet 
Adam-12
Mchale Navy
ALFRED Hitchcock 
Leave it to Beaver
It take a thief
SWAT

METV is adding these on September 26,2011

Kojak
Columbo
Rockford files

Batman
Star Trek
The Twilight Zone
The Fugitive
Naked City
Route 66
Peter Gunn
Rifleman
Daniel Boone

METV Press release 
http://www.metvnetwork.com/files/Me-TVnewShowAcquisitions-20thCBSNBCU.pdf


----------

